# Anno 1800: Handelskammer freischalten (+ andere Gebäude freischalten)



## klule (21. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Handelskammer freischalte? Ich befinde mich in der Kampagne noch ziemlich am Anfang und kann nichts mehr machen bzw. kann meine Aufgaben nicht erfüllen. Zudem muss ich noch wissen, wie ich eine Segelweberei baue... Bzw. was ich tun muss, damit diese unten im Baumenü angezeigt werden. Danke!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Dezember 2021)

Neue Gebäude setzen immer eine bestimmte Anzahl an Einwohnern der jeweiligen Bevölkerungsstufe voraus.
Die Handelskammer gibt es zum Beispiel erst, wenn man Arbeiter hat. Du musst also einige Bauern zu Arbeitern befördern, indem du entsprechend ihre Häuser auf die nächste Stufe ausbaust.
Wenn Gebäude im Baumenü noch ausgegraut sind, kannst du auch mit der Maus drüber fahren, um zu erfahren wie viele Bewohner dafür benötigt werden.


----------



## klule (22. Dezember 2021)

Danke! Ich habe jetzt genügend Arbeitskräfte, aber neue Gebäude kann ich immer noch nicht freischalten... bzw. wo finde ich die Möglichkeit der Freischaltung?
edit: Ich habe das Problem gelöst


----------

